# Top 3 / Flop 3



## Micro_Cuts (31. März 2011)

*Was sind eure Tops und Flops in Rift?

*Dinge die ihr gut findet, und dinge die man verbessern sollte / ändern, ergänzen oder euch einfach nicht gefallen. *
*


----------



## Lari (31. März 2011)

Top:
Risse/Invasionen
Die machene infach unheimlich Spaß als wichtige Rolle (Tank)
Instanzen
Auch beim Leveln kein Freeloot
Seelen
Soviel Möglichkeiten, die ich auch nutze

Flop:
Questdesign
Naja, ist halt langweilig, geht besser
...

Mehr fällt mir nicht ein


----------



## Plitzkrieg (31. März 2011)

top: 

- es macht spaß

- die quests sind teilweise schön und es gibt viel zu entdecken

- die risse zu reißen macht auch schön spaß 

flop:

- die questverfolgung ist im grunde gut, nur dass man nur 5 quests gleichzeitig verfolgen kann und für alle nicht verfolgten nichtmal angezeigt wird, dass man sie abgeben kann, selbst wenn man neben der person steht ist ätzend! es ist einfach nur eckelhaft, wenn man das questlog aufmacht und sieht, das im vor 1h verlassenen gebiet noch 4 quests abgeschlossen sind und man gut 10 minuten zurückreiten muss.

- die fortbewegung im spiel ist extrem langsam und mühseelig. man läuft extrem langsam, die wege sind extrem weit, selbst mounts sind viel zu lahmarschig und wenn du mit level 30 von einem level 8 mob mit dem ersten schlag vom mount gekickt wirst ist man immer einen schritt näher am amoklauf -_-

- die 3 seelenbäume ist ja eine schöne idee, aber leider total unnütz, wenn du 51 punkte in einen einzelnen baum investieren musst, um deren volles potential zu entfalten. du musst wirklich jeden scheiss mitskillen, sei er noch so schwachsinnig und nie benötigt, um das ultimate freizuschalten ... und dass kann es echt nicht sein! dann kann man sich die große vielfalt letztenendes auch sparen, weil letztendlich ist die variabilität so extrem eingeschränkt, dass sie eben kaum noch vorhanden ist.


----------



## Plitzkrieg (31. März 2011)

achso: auch sehr flopwürdig:

- die portale und die seelenabberufung ... tja, da ist man als skeptiker schon ziemlich weit fortgeschritten, hat das riesen gebiet mit den trollen und den titanen hinter sich gelassen ... will einfach mal endlich die fähigkeiten beim lehrer verbessern ... beruft die seele ab zur hauptstadt .... lernst deine skills ... willst zurück an die front ... tjo, pech gehabt! war leider noch kein portal auf dem weg .... ohhh diese wundervolle welt .... mount konnte ich mir damals noch nicht leisten ... ich war über 40 minuten unterwegs ... den fehler mach ich nie wieder!


----------



## Meister Obolon (31. März 2011)

TOP: Spielwelt, Suchtfaktor
FLOP: Questsdesign, PVP (und schon wieder dieses bescheuerte "im Kreis rennen"... da hoff ich auf GW2, das Movement sieht seht gut aus)


----------



## Kafka (1. April 2011)

Na die wichtigsten Sachen wurden bei Top ja schon gesagt, also gehe ich mal ans Wirtschafftliche^^

Man kann beim Leveln mit irgendwelchen Schrott der am Strasenrand liegt massig Platin verdienen (Artefakte).

Beim AH scheinen einige Leute miit den Preisangaben nicht so recht klar zu kommen (Hab vorhin ne epische Lederhose für *40 GOLD* gekauft! Sowas is mir schon öfters unter gekommen, natürlich mit anderen Items, aber da ich ein Schnäppchenjäger bin is das ein + für mich^^)


Joa Negativ sind mir auch die Quests aufgefallen. Besonders die Quests am Ende der Freimark beim Berg und der Burg haben mich tierisch angekotzt. Quest 1 Lauf den Berg hoch und kill quasi alles was da rum rennt. Gefühlte 50 Mobs später kommt man wieder zum Questgeber, der einen dann quest 2 gibt wo man den Berg mit den Mobs wieder hoch rennen soll, um dann da in der Burg Mobs zu killen und sachen einsammeln. Natürlich haben die ganzen Mobs schon Respawn, wenn man wieder hoch will und dann verläuft man sich auchnoch in der Burg und ist irgendwann so verzweifelt, das man einfach ne Mauer runter springt, wo natürlich wieder Mobs warten.... Naja grob gesagt einige Quests sind einfach kacke^^


----------



## Micro_Cuts (1. April 2011)

+geile optik, sehr liebevoll gemacht, geiler (umgebungs)sound
+geiles seelensystem (skillsystem)
+sehr viele quests
+das design der mounts in rift, vorallem der hochstufigen is hammer!!! 

-waffen finde ich auf low level etwas langweilig designed
-zu wenig portale
-keine gildenbank

eine kleine anmerkung zu den quests: viele sagen ja sie sind langwielig. ja es sind hauptsächlich typische mmo quests ... kill dies, benutze jenes, zerstöre das. aber selbst wow hat erst mit den letzten beidne addons angefangen etwas mehr pepe rein zu bringen.


----------



## Fyralon (1. April 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> +geile optik, sehr liebevoll gemacht, geiler (umgebungs)sound
> +geiles seelensystem (skillsystem)
> +sehr viele quests
> +das design der mounts in rift, vorallem der hochstufigen is hammer!!!
> ...





Kann dir nur zustimmen!Anzumerken wäre noch :

Super Service,Authenticitaor Key in Windeseile und kostenlos...Hotfixes,gutes Balancing,geile Kriegsfronten,super Atmosphäre,selbst die Community dort ist um Klassen netter und gesitteter als sie es in dem 3 Buchstaben Spiel je war bzw sein wird.Geile wirklich geile Skills,Talentbäume,Movement,Animationen der casts....


Was Gildenbank etc angeht,das Spiel ist ein Monat alt,denke da tut sich noch sehr sehr viel!Bis jetztdas einzige Spiel seit dem 3 Buchstaben Spiel das wirklich geil ist!Ob HdRo,Warhammer,AoC oder sonstwas,keines hat mich so gefesselt,in keinem war ich so "verliebt" wie in Rift.Ich bin nur durch reinen Zufall auf dieses Megaspiel gekommen und bereue nichts....bin süchtig ohne ende wie zu Anfan von dem 3 Buchstaben Spiel.

Sicher man findet immer "ein Haar in der Suppe" wenn man lang genug sucht aber die Firma die das 3 Buchstaben Spiel vertreibt ist mir zu unpersönlich und zu offensichtlich aufs Geldmachen versessen.Ich werde nicht mehr dorthin zurück kehren höchstens sollte meine "liebe" zu RIFT nachlassen später zu SWTOR wechseln.

Der König ist tot,lang lebe der König!


----------



## Rhilla (1. April 2011)

top.1 umgebung grafik-2instanzen-3spiel/kampf verhalten	flop:1mit lvl 50 hat man zu wenig zu tun-2quests-3 und das ist der ober flop überhaupt :wie die sachen (epische gegenstände mit lvl 50)aussehen.eine robe lvl 50 sieht wie alter kartoffel sack aus,0 absolut 0 style in dem spiel,erst ab t3 sehen die sachen gut aus ( da geht echt viel mehr )wenn man schon gute sachen von anderen games abguckt dann aber richtig,ein vorschlag :aion items -spiel nicht gut aber style ohne ende,soweit ich gesehen hab es gibt leider nur 3 varianten an rüsstungen von 1 bis 50 und das ist echt viel zu wenig


----------



## Tweetycat280 (1. April 2011)

Top 

Risse, Klassensystem Spielewelt 
Sie hören auf die Comm, Bugs die gemeldet werden sind meist nach 2 HFs auch behoben


Flop Handwerk und Sammeln gehören noch verbessert vorallem das veredeln 


PS du kannst bei Einstellungen die angezeigten Quests auch erhöhen


----------



## Noxiel (1. April 2011)

Ich habe das Offtopic und die persönlichen Anfeindungen entfernt. Es geht hier um Rift und nicht um eure persönliche Beziehungen zu leibhaftigen Personen oder Spielen. Also bleibt bitte beim Thema.


----------



## Wuhuu (1. April 2011)

Plitzkrieg schrieb:


> - die fortbewegung im spiel ist extrem langsam und mühseelig. man läuft extrem langsam, die wege sind extrem weit, selbst mounts sind viel zu lahmarschig und wenn du mit level 30 von einem level 8 mob mit dem ersten schlag vom mount gekickt wirst ist man immer einen schritt näher am amoklauf -_-




Gerade diese Dinge sind es, die den Reiz und Unterschied ausmachen. Man muss immer aufpassen und sich mehr Mühe geben, richtig so. Zu den anderen "nervigen" Dingen zählen belagerte Orte, so dass man quests nicht abgeben kann, Schurken, die einen plötzlich angreifen, Instanzeingänge in Feindgebiet  etc. 
Wenn all diese kleinen Nervereien nicht wären, wäre das Questen und Spielerlebnis langweilig wie in WoW, wo man einfach zum Mob und zurück fliegt.


----------



## Kaldreth (1. April 2011)

Top:
- das Seelen-bzw. Skillsystem
- die Welt (Größe Grafik etc.)
- Risse u. Invasionen

Flop:
- Questsystem (grausame langweilige Quests ohne Hintergrund)
- das 08/15 Berufssystem 
- das Rüstungs und Waffendesign sind vor allem zu wenige!
- generell zu viel abgekupfert und zu wenig Neues


----------



## Freakypriest (1. April 2011)

Plitzkrieg schrieb:


> flop:
> 
> - die questverfolgung ist im grunde gut, nur dass man nur 5 quests gleichzeitig verfolgen kann und für alle nicht verfolgten nichtmal angezeigt wird, dass man sie abgeben kann, selbst wenn man neben der person steht ist ätzend! es ist einfach nur eckelhaft, wenn man das questlog aufmacht und sieht, das im vor 1h verlassenen gebiet noch 4 quests abgeschlossen sind und man gut 10 minuten zurückreiten muss.




Einstellungssache, es gibt einen regler in den Einstellungen wieviele Quests angezeigt werden von 1-10 standartmäßig halt auf 5 eingestellt.



Plitzkrieg schrieb:


> achso: auch sehr flopwürdig:
> 
> - die portale und die seelenabberufung ... tja, da ist man als skeptiker schon ziemlich weit fortgeschritten, hat das riesen gebiet mit den trollen und den titanen hinter sich gelassen ... will einfach mal endlich die fähigkeiten beim lehrer verbessern ... beruft die seele ab zur hauptstadt .... lernst deine skills ... willst zurück an die front ... tjo, pech gehabt! war leider noch kein portal auf dem weg .... ohhh diese wundervolle welt .... mount konnte ich mir damals noch nicht leisten ... ich war über 40 minuten unterwegs ... den fehler mach ich nie wieder!



einfach zum nächten Portal reiten:
1. kommt man leichter wieder hin
2. gibt es bei den meisten Portalen Lehrer sodass man gar nicht in die Hauptstadt muss.


----------



## Sin (1. April 2011)

Flop:

- 2 gegen 6 im BG
- BG Design
- Crafting
- Helmdesign bei Kettenrüstung

Top:
+ mal was neues


----------



## Ravolos (1. April 2011)

Top  : So ziemlich alles.
Flop : Mein 6 Monate alter Laptop könnte doch noch etwas leistungsstärker für Rift sein 

@Plitzkrieg:



> - die questverfolgung ist im grunde gut, nur dass man nur 5 quests gleichzeitig verfolgen kann und für alle nicht verfolgten nichtmal angezeigt wird, dass man sie abgeben kann, selbst wenn man neben der person steht ist ätzend! es ist einfach nur eckelhaft, wenn man das questlog aufmacht und sieht, das im vor 1h verlassenen gebiet noch 4 quests abgeschlossen sind und man gut 10 minuten zurückreiten muss.



Das ist so nicht ganz korrekt. Unter den Einstellungen kannst Du einstellen, daß bis zu 10 Quests verfolgt werden!


----------



## Plitzkrieg (1. April 2011)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> einfach zum nächten Portal reiten:
> 1. kommt man leichter wieder hin
> 2. gibt es bei den meisten Portalen Lehrer sodass man gar nicht in die Hauptstadt muss.



eine gar vorzügliche idee, wenn denn ein portal in nächster nähe gewesen wäre ... auf dem ganzen weg der zurückgelegt wurde war keins, in keinem einzigen lager das man zwischendurch besucht hatte ... portale sind einfach viel zu spärlich gesäht ... jaja, wir sind von wow verwöhnt ... aber trotzdem kann es nicht das ziel eines spieles sein, einen absichtlich so mit nichtigkeiten zu stressen.



> Das ist so nicht ganz korrekt. Unter den Einstellungen kannst Du einstellen, daß bis zu 10 Quests verfolgt werden!



ja, ich habe das schon bei der ersten antwort verstanden, auch bei der zweiten und dritten wars mir bereits klar. vielleicht möchte mir noch eine person 5 oder 6 und 7 erklären, dass man die zahl hochdrehen kann?

trotzdem bleibt auch das ein unding, dass man wirklich NEBEN dem questgeber steht und einem einfach nicht angezeigt wird, dass dort eine quest abzugeben ist ... sowas simples sollte auch nicht von dem schieberegler beeinflusst werden! erstrecht, weil selbst die zahl 10 teilweise schnell viel zu niedrig werden kann.


----------



## Casp (1. April 2011)

Top:
PvP-System (Ränge, PvP-Seele, BGs)
super Talentsystem, werde sicher noch wochenlang an Skillungen basteln
stimmige und düstere Spielwelt (könnte aber etwas brutaler sein)

Flop:
Balance im PvP, hat sich aber mit dem Patch leicht gebessert
zu große Unterschiede durch Items/Ränge, auch deshalb balance-Probleme (siehe Champion)
Mein Zwerg ist leider ziemlich hässlich und erinnert eher an einen Gorilla 


Gruß, Andwari - Rhazade


----------



## Casp (1. April 2011)

Plitzkrieg schrieb:


> - die 3 seelenbäume ist ja eine schöne idee, aber leider total unnütz, wenn du 51 punkte in einen einzelnen baum investieren musst, um deren volles potential zu entfalten. du musst wirklich jeden scheiss mitskillen, sei er noch so schwachsinnig und nie benötigt, um das ultimate freizuschalten ... und dass kann es echt nicht sein! dann kann man sich die große vielfalt letztenendes auch sparen, weil letztendlich ist die variabilität so extrem eingeschränkt, dass sie eben kaum noch vorhanden ist.



Stimmt überhaupt nicht. Es gibt unzählige sinnige Seelen-Kombinationen, bei denen man keine 51 Punkte in einen Baum investiert.


----------



## Meister Obolon (1. April 2011)

Casp schrieb:


> Stimmt überhaupt nicht. Es gibt unzählige sinnige Seelen-Kombinationen, bei denen man keine 51 Punkte in einen Baum investiert.



Also ich kann mich hauptsächlich auf den Champion beziehen. Da macht es aber (bei meiner Spielweise) einfach keinen Sinn alles voll in den Championbaum zu legen.
Einige Fähigkeiten benötige ich einfach nicht. Von daher freut sich mein tankendes Pet (für Solo) gerne über ein paar neue Fähigkeiten 

Ich finde es kommt einfach auf die eigene Spielweise an.

Gruß

Obolon


----------



## ink0gnito (1. April 2011)

Top:

+Tolle Grafik für MMORPG Verhältnisse.

+ Risse/Invasionen, insbesondere die Raid Risse
+ Instanzen Design, zumindest der der Meisten Ini's

+PvP Ränge


+Seelen System


Minus:-Quest's ( auch wenn ich es zum Glück seit 2 Wochen + hinter mir habe)

-BG Wartezeiten (~15-20 Minuten als Wächter auf ein Bg zu warten nervt "Leicht"

Mehr gibts nicht, zumindest nichts das mir so auf die Schnelle einfällt (:


----------



## Ravolos (1. April 2011)

Plitzkrieg schrieb:


> ja, ich habe das schon bei der ersten antwort verstanden, auch bei der zweiten und dritten wars mir bereits klar. vielleicht möchte mir noch eine person 5 oder 6 und 7 erklären, dass man die zahl hochdrehen kann?
> 
> trotzdem bleibt auch das ein unding, dass man wirklich NEBEN dem questgeber steht und einem einfach nicht angezeigt wird, dass dort eine quest abzugeben ist ... sowas simples sollte auch nicht von dem schieberegler beeinflusst werden! erstrecht, weil selbst die zahl 10 teilweise schnell viel zu niedrig werden kann.



Ja, sorry. Hatte gesucht, ob das schon jemand genannt hat, aber war wohl zu blind.

Stimme Dir aber zu mit den abgeschlossenen Quests. Das Quest Interface und die Map ist so eine Art Carbonite Verschnitt ingame. Ich habe dieses Addon geliebt.
Vielleicht optimieren sie das ja noch weiter. Ansonsten schon eine tolle Sache.


----------



## wernerwalla (3. April 2011)

Plitzkrieg schrieb:


> top:
> 
> - es macht spaß
> 
> ...


Du kannst 10 quests zur gleichen zeit verfolgen,,, Einstellungen,,, oberfläche	.. Anzeige,, Schieberegler auf 10 fertig


----------



## Klos1 (3. April 2011)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> eine kleine anmerkung zu den quests: viele sagen ja sie sind langwielig. ja es sind hauptsächlich typische mmo quests ... kill dies, benutze jenes, zerstöre das. aber selbst wow hat erst mit den letzten beidne addons angefangen etwas mehr pepe rein zu bringen.



Ja, dass mag sein. Aber nur weil Wow erst bei den letzten zwei Addons die Quests nach und nach spannender gemacht hat, heißt das ja nicht, dass neue Spiele es nicht gleich von Anfang an machen können. Wie würde unser Bundestrainer sagen: "Immer Höchstleistungen bringen, auch beim programmieren"!

Was mir gefallen würde:

Tendenz im PvP weg von Szenarien und hin zu großen Grenzgebieten mit Schlachtfeldzielen wie Burgen, kleinere Außenposten und so weiter und so fort.
Und den PvP-Baum, bzw. die Seele streichen, dafür solche Fähigkeiten über einen Reichsrang nach und nach zugänglich machen. 

Des Weiteren noch neue und schönere Skins was Items anbelangt und ich wäre erstmal glücklich. Unteres könnte irgendwann mal passieren, obiges wird wohl Wunschtraum bleiben.


----------



## Moronic (4. April 2011)

Plitzkrieg schrieb:


> - die questverfolgung ist im grunde gut, nur dass man nur 5 quests gleichzeitig verfolgen kann und für alle nicht verfolgten nichtmal angezeigt wird, dass man sie abgeben kann, selbst wenn man neben der person steht ist ätzend! es ist einfach nur eckelhaft, wenn man das questlog aufmacht und sieht, das im vor 1h verlassenen gebiet noch 4 quests abgeschlossen sind und man gut 10 minuten zurückreiten muss.



Du kannst die Questverfolgung über EINSTELLUNGEN - ANZEIGE auf 10 Quests erweitern. Und sofern du eine Quest abgeben kannst erscheint über dem NPC ein Symbol, ob du die Q nun verfolgst oder nicht. 



Plitzkrieg schrieb:


> - die fortbewegung im spiel ist extrem langsam und mühseelig. man läuft extrem langsam, die wege sind extrem weit, selbst mounts sind viel zu lahmarschig und wenn du mit level 30 von einem level 8 mob mit dem ersten schlag vom mount gekickt wirst ist man immer einen schritt näher am amoklauf -_-



Dies wurde bereits am 18.03. mit Patch 1.02 geändert. Wenn du natürlich vollkommen blind durch die Mobs reitest musst dich nicht wundern wenn dich wer runterschubst.
Zur Fortbewegung sag ich nur soviel, ich weiß was du vor Rift gespielt hast.



Plitzkrieg schrieb:


> - die 3 seelenbäume ist ja eine schöne idee, aber leider total unnütz, wenn du 51 punkte in einen einzelnen baum investieren musst, um deren volles potential zu entfalten. du musst wirklich jeden scheiss mitskillen, sei er noch so schwachsinnig und nie benötigt, um das ultimate freizuschalten ... und dass kann es echt nicht sein! dann kann man sich die große vielfalt letztenendes auch sparen, weil letztendlich ist die variabilität so extrem eingeschränkt, dass sie eben kaum noch vorhanden ist.



Das volle Potential deiner Klasse erreichst du nicht indem du 51 Punkte in eine Seele packst sondern durch das geschickte kombinieren der, von dir gewählten, Seelen. Ich gehe sogar soweit zu behaupten, dass eine zwei/drei Seelen Kombi jeden 51er Nutzer ungespitzt in den Boden stampft.


Zum Thema:

Top 3:
- Ganz klar die Seelenkombinationen. Nie hat es mir mehr Spaß bereitet verschiedenen Kombinationen auszuprobieren oder mal fix die Rolle vom DD in den Supporter oder den Tank zu wechseln.
- Die Welt ansich. Schöne Atmosphäre und es macht Spaß die entlegensten Winkel zu erforschen und hier und da ein Artefakt abzustauben.
- Die Berufe mögen vllt nicht die spannensten sein, aber ich finds Klasse das es keine Mindestanforderung für Berufe gibt. Mein Schurke ist erst 19 und hat bereits zwei Hauptberufe auf 300. Selbst die täglichen Handwerksquests sind machbar.

Flop 3:
- Nervige Bugs bei machen Klassen, erwähnenswert wäre an dieser Stelle der BM.
- Die Community. Geprägt vom Genreprimus was Umgangston und Verhalten angeht. Wird sich denke ich aber in der nächsten Zeit, nach Ablauf des Freimonats zum großteil erledigt haben.
- Quest. Mehr Mittel zum Zweck mit einigen sehr unterhaltsamen Ausnahmen.


----------



## myadictivo (4. April 2011)

Moronic schrieb:


> Du kannst die Questverfolgung über EINSTELLUNGEN - ANZEIGE auf 10 Quests erweitern. Und sofern du eine Quest abgeben kannst erscheint über dem NPC ein Symbol, ob du die Q nun verfolgst oder nicht.



danke. das wußte ich nicht. dann fällt schonmal einer meiner nervpunkt weg. das mit den zeiten fürs unterwegs sein, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. die wege sind echt kurz gehalten, die mounts nicht an ein level gebunden. man ist doch wirklich schnell zum jeweiligen punkt geritten. wenn ich da teilweise an die elendig-langen laufzeiten zu wow-classic zeiten zurück denke, wo irgendwelche reisequest über die 2 kontinente gingen und das mount erst mit level 40 zu haben war (vorausgesetzt die kasse stimmte, denn das geld war nie und nimmer durch einfaches spielen zu erwirtschaften)

naja..meine top/flop liste

+
-> seelenbäume und kombinationsmöglichkeiten
-> atmosphäre im spiel durch grafik und passenden sound
-> einigermaßen abwechslungsreiches leveln (riften, pvp, questen)

-
-> warteschlangen (obwohl ich lange keine mehr hatte)
-> überbevölkerung und sich um questmobs schlagen (hat auch abgenommen, aber ich level auch so langsam)
-> invasionen können manchmal nerven (wenn man in einem moment der unachtsamkeit plötzlich von hinten umgeboxt wird)


----------



## Halid (4. April 2011)

Heya!


+: Die Seelen sind schon recht interessant, teile wie andere auch die Meinung, dass es nicht bei jeder Seele sinnvoll ist 51-full-specc zu machen wenn man durch eine gute Mischung besser dastehen kann.
+: Die Welt, sie ist bisher noch beschränkt auf einen Kontinent, dafür aber schon echt groß und weitläufig...und oha...diese Weitsicht!! Von Meridian aus Laternenhacken, Flachhof sehen zu können ist schon nice...
*+*: Die Mitspieler, sie scheinen langsam wach zu werden. In Gruppen wird mittlerweile mehr geschnackt und flames oder Dummschwätzerei bleibt mittlerweile so gut wie aus...


-: 13 Euro! (*)
-: Teilweise recht hetiziges PvP (liegt aber mehr an den Spielern, die wie kopflose Hühner rumrennen und nich wissen was sie grade machen...kommt mir so vor)
-: Das ich keinen weiteren -Punkt find.




Plitzkrieg schrieb:


> aber trotzdem kann es nicht das ziel eines spieles sein, einen absichtlich so mit nichtigkeiten zu stressen.



Versteh mich nich falsch,...aber wenn es ne Nichtigkeit ist, warum lässt du dich davon stressen?
* ist ein Scherz,...die bezahle ich gerne für gute Unterhaltung


----------



## La Saint (4. April 2011)

*Pro*

Eine stimmige, mit viel Liebe zum Detail erschaffene Welt, die zu erforschen ein reines Vergnügen ist.
Eine schöne mittels Quests erzählte Geschichte, bei der man immer wieder an allen möglichen und unmöglichen Stellen auf Promis trifft. Egal, in welches Questhub man reinreitet, Kira Thanos oder Uriel Chuluun sind schon da.
Pfiffige Details bei der GUI
*Kontra*

Das "Kernfeature" Risse nervt nur noch. Besonders, wenn man ihre Häufigkeit verfünfacht und das als Event bezeichnet.
Die Skillvielfalt mittels Seelenbäume ist eine Mogelpackung. Viele Skills in den unterschiedlichen Bäumen sind identisch und daher unnötig. Die Kernskills lassen sich nicht kombinieren, da sie zuviel Punkte im Baum benötigen. Und ob die Welt wirklich einen tankenden Schurken und einen heilenden Magier braucht, sei dahingestellt.
Trion hat ein ernsthaftes Problem mit seiner Netzwerktechnik: Selbstverschuldeter Massenhack der Accounts und Teleporthack lassen Schlimmes für die Zukunft befürchten.
Im Prinzip gibt es nichts in Rift, das nicht zuvor in einem anderen Spiel besser oder zumindest gleichwertig gelöst wurde. Aber nach dem Motto, die Summe ist mehr als die Teile, ist doch eine sehr runde Sache dabei rausgekommen. Rifts größte Stärke ist jedoch auch seine größte Schwäche: die 98%tige Übereinstimmung mit WoW. So wie man die positiven Seiten von WoW geklont und zum Teil sogar verbessert hat, so bekommt man nach und nach auch die negativen Seiten zu spüren.

Aber das dürfte für das Spiel unerheblich sein. Das Geschäft ist längst gelaufen. Was jetzt noch kommt ist der Feinschliff für den harten Kern. Der Rest wird weiterziehen in die nächste Welt.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Dakirah (4. April 2011)

La schrieb:


> Die Skillvielfalt mittels Seelenbäume ist eine Mogelpackung. Viele Skills in den unterschiedlichen Bäumen sind identisch und daher unnötig. Die Kernskills lassen sich nicht kombinieren, da sie zuviel Punkte im Baum benötigen. Und ob die Welt wirklich einen tankenden Schurken und einen heilenden Magier braucht, sei dahingestellt.



Zu den Tankenden Schurken und Kleriker mal etwas. Generell herrscht in jedem Spiel mangel an Heilern und Tanks. Wenn ich eine Klasse spiele, die mir ermöglicht, andere Rollen einzunehmen, statt Stunden lang nach der Fehleneden Rolle zu suchen, dann finde ich das extrem positiv. Ausserdem tanken diese Klassen auch im Endgame. Und Magier sind sogar teilweise die besten Heiler - Ich spiele Kleriker und kann damit leben, weil ich dafür im Endgame tanken kann. Ich muss halt nicht 3 mal einen Char auf Level 50 bringen und alle Erfolge nochmal machen. Was daran negative ist, das verstehe ich gar nicht.

Zum Thema: 


+ Rollenvielfalt
+ wunderschöne Grafik
+ anspruchvolles Endgame

- etwas zu wenig Eventquests und zuviele Kill-, Sammel- und Laufquests.


----------



## Ironpain (4. April 2011)

Top 3

1. Seelenbäume
2. Risse-System
3. Grafik

Flop 3

1. Wegen jeden Zauberrang zum Lehrer rennen muss
2. Crafting nur an den vorgesehenden Stellen geht
3. Viele stupide Questen, wobei das für alle MMO's gleich ist


----------



## Minorluna (4. April 2011)

Hiho - ja ein Großteil wurde ja schon gesagt, dennoch Senf dazu geben macht ja Spaß^^

*+*
1. Grafik - ingame als auch bei der Char Erstellung, viel Liebe zum Detail und zig Varianten, wo man echt mal 5 anstatt 1 Minute bei der Charerstellung dran sitzt, hat danach auch was persönliches, weils einfach mehr Varianten gibt bzw. keine einzig vorgefertigten Player

2. Die Aufmachung, das düstere, verlorene dennoch hoffnungsvolle der Rift Welt hat einen ganz eigenen Charme und Anziehungskraft, die mit reißt

3. Die Gameaufmachung / UI - vieles wurde von einigen MMO´s ge-/übernommen (ich sage bewusst nicht geklaut, denn auch Macces hat die Hamburger nicht erfunden und läuft gut und keiner sagt hey guck mal, der Dieb macht leckere Matschebrötchen!) und weiter ausgebaut bzw verbessert - es ist schön zu sehen, dass es eine Herstellerfirma gibt die aus den Fehlern anderer lernt und es umsetzt
*
-*
1. Die Musik ist nicht wirklich abwechslungsreich bzw unterstreicht sie nicht genügend die Atmosphäre des Spiels - wenn man an den Jingle beim Einloggbildschirm denkt, hätte man in der Art bei den Rissen, Event, Invasionen etc bleiben und es etwas dramatischer ausrichten sollen- oki nur ein kleiner Punkt, aber untermalt vieles

2. Die Questreihen, zum Teil der Storylauf ist ganz gut aufgemacht, ziehen sie sich jedoch hier und da id Länge und scheinen hierbei wirklich den Beispiel anderer MMOs voll und ganz zu folgen, was schnell ermüdet - ein bisschen Kreativität mehr wäre hier haargenau richtig gewesen um die Leute gut bei Laune zu halten (danke übrigens an den Tip eines Vorposters, dass man 10 Quests anzeigen lassen kann, wusst ich nicht, klasse das es geht!)

3. Die Anzahl der Risse auch das Weltevent ist nice und noch in überschaubaren Rahmen, zwar kommen mal kaum dann plötzlich ganz viele Risse, aber gut, da sie eh meist etwas abseits vom normalen Wege liegen, no prob - Invasionen find ich dabei zT recht nervig - man hat wieder einer der 10 sammeln, 10 töten, 10 aufspüren quest gemacht, will sie abgeben, und wen haben die invasierten knilche umgebracht und grad in nen Kampf verwickelt-richtig, den Questgeber-fiese Mobs! Klar, man kämpft mit oder trollt sich davon - aber ist dennoch zermürbt gerade wenn man nicht 10 Std Zeit zum Zocken hat oder endl den Levelaufstieg will - wenn das ganze dann noch zwei-dreimal hintereinander passiert - porten =) wo wir eigtl. bei Punkt 4 ) wären - zu wenig Ports..aber gut, vll gibt sich das noch, genau wie die Gildenbank die fehlt..


Resumee: Es fehlen noch einige Sachen, anderes hät man noch besser gestalten können - das Game ist noch in den Babyschuhen und wer weiß was noch kommt, oder halt nicht - das ist halt die große Frage. Der Start war klasse, der erste Eindruck auch, endlich was neues, die Leute scheinen sich auch wirklich Mühe gegeben zu haben! es macht auf jeden Fall Laune und hat Suchtpotential :-)

..doch ich möchte auch eins los werden an den Vorposter mit den "Spiel mit 3 Buchstaben" Gedöns :-) - zum einen jeder kann spielen was er will, und dem einen liegt das dem anderen das, oder manchen sogar beides - Rift ist was neues, und daher sowie so erstmal klasse, nicht persönlich nehmen, aber das wollt ich mal los werden, weil es immer anscheinend die schwarz/weiß Frage nur gibt. Keine Ahnung wo Rift, wo WoW und keine Ahnugn was, in den nä Jahren stehen, man muss einfach die Entwicklung abwarten und für sich selbst schauen was am Besten ist und überlebt - ob der Hersteller von dem "3 Buchstaben" Game wirklich nur unpersönlich und geltreiberisch ist, ist eine Behauptung, weil jeder der ein Spiel neu raus bringt und genau weiß was die User wollen, wird es es auch gerade zu Anfang so machen und besser da stehen als vielleicht das ein oder andere shcon eingefahrene Game, also abwarten was kommt. Und ich glaube ein Spiel was mind mehr als 10 User hat kann von einer Betreiberfirma auch nicht mehr "persönlich" gehandhabt werden! Geschweige den bei Millionen, wo es schon allein schwierig ist es allen recht zu machen. Und Geld wollen sie alle verdienen (warum hat ich eigtl nicht diese ganzen Ideen, menno!! :-) ).

Nicht das der Eindruck falsch ist, mir macht Rift wirklich spaß und bis dato find ich das Game klasse, ich hab hier nur versucht was nüchterner an die Sache ranzugehen....

Also in dem Sinne, zocken, Spaß haben egal wobei - und ich drück Rift die Daumen dass die guten Ansätze ausgebaut werden und fröhne dem was da alles noch so kommen mag :-)

LG Luna


----------



## Rotel (5. April 2011)

*Mir gefällt:*

Die stimmige Grafik und Musik des Spiels.

Die gut designten Gebiete und deren Rifts/Invasionen.

Das Talentsystem und die Möglichkeit günstig umzuskillen.

Bisher alle Instanzen, die ich gesehen hab.

Diverses anderes was ich eben nicht im Kopf hab.

Das ganze Spiel total gut.

*Mir gefällt weniger:*

Das jeder Scheissmob einen Stun hat. Total mühsam wenn man mal wieder in die Aggro-Range kommt und einfach nur vorbeireiten will.

Die ewigen Vergleiche mit WoW im Chat.


----------



## darksilver1 (6. April 2011)

Top 3
Seelensystem 
Major Invasionen (Mehr Spaß+epic loot)
Grafik (Ultra)

Flop 3
Support/GM
Dismounting (+snare von mobs)
Quest die einen mehrmals in das Gleiche Gebiet führen. Oh super, schon zum 3 Mal in diese Höhle hinein.


----------



## La Saint (7. April 2011)

darksilver1 schrieb:


> Dismounting (+snare von mobs)


Das ist doch von Trion gefixed worden. Gleich- oder höherlevelige Mobs haben jetzt nur noch eine 50%tige Chance einen Abzumounten. Der Prozentsatz sinkt bis auf 10% je nach Levelunterschied. Wenn man natürlich durch eine Gruppe von 10 Mobs reitet, dann kriegt jeder Mob einen Versuch und man wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit abgemountet. 

Zusätzlich verringert sich jetzt auch die Aggrorange abhängig vom Levelunterschied. Wobei die Range aber immer noch ziemlich hoch ist. Bei Aion kann man ab 10 Level Unterschied quasi durch den Mob durchreiten, bei WoW zumindest in einem Meter daran vorbei. Bei Rift müßte man für eine genaue Aussage mal eine kleine Testreihe machen.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## darksilver1 (7. April 2011)

La schrieb:


> Das ist doch von Trion gefixed worden. Gleich- oder höherlevelige Mobs haben jetzt nur noch eine 50%tige Chance einen Abzumounten. Der Prozentsatz sinkt bis auf 10% je nach Levelunterschied. Wenn man natürlich durch eine Gruppe von 10 Mobs reitet, dann kriegt jeder Mob einen Versuch und man wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit abgemountet.
> 
> Zusätzlich verringert sich jetzt auch die Aggrorange abhängig vom Levelunterschied. Wobei die Range aber immer noch ziemlich hoch ist. Bei Aion kann man ab 10 Level Unterschied quasi durch den Mob durchreiten, bei WoW zumindest in einem Meter daran vorbei. Bei Rift müßte man für eine genaue Aussage mal eine kleine Testreihe machen.
> 
> ...



Hab ich bis Sonntag nix von gemerkt.  
Also mich nervt das unglaublich, auch wenn mein Mage ein Necro ist und ich einfach Pet aufs Mob schicke und wieder aufs Reittier steige oder wenn
ich viele mobs habe, mich einfach Todstellen kann. Es gab games die haben das erheblich besser gelöst...........


----------

